# A K9 Training Vacation



## Dan Gray (Aug 9, 2011)

What is the ultimate K9 training vacation? - from the Indianapolis Star


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Such a pity when all you do is advertise and don't participate in the discussion 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

nothing against your business but IMO the BEST K9 Vacation is not a formal company setting up a gathering- but instead a group of friends getting together-testing their dogs-breaking bread together -sharing stories and planning on the next get together-the WDF gathering hosted by the Lyda's was an awesome K9 training vacation. We met new and old friends, worked and tested dogs and decoys and handlers....and played with up coming puppies!


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

will fernandez said:


> Such a pity when all you do is advertise and don't participate in the discussion
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


What does that SCH-1510 using tapatalk mean. Its been bugging does your phone happen to be a type with SCH as initials


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Not just Trainers, but Master Trainers, too.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Thomas Jones said:


> What does that SCH-1510 using tapatalk mean. Its been bugging does your phone happen to be a type with SCH as initials


yes it does...Hope it doesn't cause you sleepless nights


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> yes it does...Hope it doesn't cause you sleepless nights


Will,

Thanks for telling me SCH 1510 is your Android cell phone model. What a disappointment.
The only reason I read any of your posts is, I thought you did
Schutzhund.


----------



## Dan Gray (Aug 9, 2011)

will fernandez said:


> Such a pity when all you do is advertise and don't participate in the discussion
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Sorry about that, I will try and watch that in the future.


----------

